# Band Collection Clock



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Got bored again today.. So, I pulled out the boxes of bands that I have collected and took this clock the misses got for me for my birthday.



Took some bands, with some archival glue stick and a little organization and I came up with this:




There is an arts and crafts festival every year in my town in the fall. I think I will make a handful of these along with some other crafts I've done and see if I can make a few extra bucks. :noidea:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks Good Bro!

I'd buy one.....


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

That's pretty neat Shawn. I have a pile of bands that I need to do something with also....


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

What do you use to get the bands to stick? Do you cover them as well? I've seen with some products it makes the bands look wet or translucent.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> What do you use to get the bands to stick? Do you cover them as well? I've seen with some products it makes the bands look wet or translucent.


Archival Glue. It won't yellow over time, there is no acid in it. I just put the piece of glass back over the clock; no clearcoat. I use the one in the stick form, works easier.

If anyone wants me to make them one, PM me. Maybe we can work out a deal or something.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> Archival Glue. It won't yellow over time, there is no acid in it. I just put the piece of glass back over the clock; no clearcoat. I use the one in the stick form, works easier.
> 
> If anyone wants me to make them one, PM me. Maybe we can work out a deal or something.


What's the deal, they send you all the cigars whose bands they want on the clock, you smoke them then send back a clock with the bands on it?

That seems pretty fair :yo:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> What's the deal, they send you all the cigars whose bands they want on the clock, you smoke them then send back a clock with the bands on it?
> 
> That seems pretty fair :yo:


Works for me! :biggrin: 
Or they send me the ones they want, or use the ones I have saved up.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Shawn - I have a bunch of bands I can send you if you wan't them - don't need anything in return - just say the word.

PS - the clocks are VERY COOL!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Shawn - I have a bunch of bands I can send you if you wan't them - don't need anything in return - just say the word.
> 
> PS - the clocks are VERY COOL!!


*That'd be awesome Shawn!!!*

*Thanks!!!* 
You got my address?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> *That'd be awesome Shawn!!!*
> 
> *Thanks!!!*
> You got my address?


if it's not in your profile PM me - if it's in your profile I'll just get it from there. should be able to get them out Monday.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn, that's amazing.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool buddy. Me like


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bands on the way 0310 3490 0001 8664 8809 & that is some really nice work on those clocks


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Shawn!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Thanks Shawn!!


BTW - I was boxing up several items and forgot to put a note in the box - but it's an all black box and you'll obviously know where it came from


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like it's time for a smoke Shawn!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! :woohoo:

I love your clock...great idea! 

And, I love the way everyone has responded to your photo...that's what being a BOTL is ALL about! 

Great job!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> BTW - I was boxing up several items and forgot to put a note in the box - but it's an all black box and you'll obviously know where it came from


No problem!

Thanks again~


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

That is freaking cool!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

One more I recently sent off to a botl who wanted one made up.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

WOW! That's a great idea! I've not thought about doing something with all of these bands other than just letting them collect in a jar. Great idea man!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

I need one of those!


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

Those look pretty darn sweet! That is a really good idea especially for a Man Cave!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

furiosly working on my next set of bands to send to you Shawn - fantastic work ther bro!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> furiosly working on my next set of bands to send to you Shawn - fantastic work ther bro!


You are the man Shawn!!

Thanks so much!! :rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> You are the man Shawn!!
> 
> Thanks so much!! :rockon:


No - you're the MAN! ever since you replied to my first post welcoming me when I joined Puff. I forget alot but I haven't forgetten THAT!


----------

